# For the trekkies, new photos of Star Trek XI



## Xaios (Oct 16, 2008)

Six New Star Trek Photos Revealed | /Film

It must be said, these pics look RIDICULOUSLY sweet. As a trekkie, I am HIGHLY excited about this movie. It may be the first odd-numbered Trek to not suck since Star Trek III.


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 16, 2008)

[email protected] death grip photo. Sylar face right there. Looks good!


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks sweet. Can't wait to hear/see more.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 16, 2008)

when I saw the new bones I thought he looked like scotty


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 16, 2008)

Can't wait for this, I'd seen every single trek film by the age of 11, and I've loved them all, even the "bad" ones.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 16, 2008)

I think it's a great cast, apart from Chris Pine. Does anyone else think he's just too young to be a captain? Seriously, the guy looks like a fresh faced academy graduate, an ensign perhaps. I just can't shake how young he looks.

Karl Urban looks terrific as Doctor McCoy though, an amazing likeness for DeForest Kelley.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 16, 2008)

wasn't kirk supposed to be really young though?


----------



## Cancer (Oct 16, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Seriously, the guy looks like a fresh faced academy graduate, an ensign perhaps. I just can't shake how young he looks.



Ah, but you see my friend, that's the point. He IS young, which means he'lll also be arrogant, and makes all sorts of cool, funny, swesome, arrogant hero mistakes. PLus, he'll sleep with half the female crew to boot. 

I can't wait, this is better than freakin' Star Wars.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 16, 2008)

I just can't wait to hear him TALK like TOS Kirk. 

But seriously, agreed on Star Trek > Star Wars. I'm also one who has enjoyed the bad ones (except 9 and 10, I just could not do those). I am MAJORLY psyched for this movie.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 16, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> wasn't kirk supposed to be really young though?



Kirk was in his 30's when he got his first command though, and Chris Pine is still in his 20's.

I think they did a great job with the rest of the casting though, and appropriatly matching ages, as both Scotty and McCoy were both older than the rest of the crew, just like Simon Pegg and Karl Urban, and Chekov and Sulu were younger. Chris Pine as Kirk just seems off by a few years.

I'm probably just going into nerd more, so never mind.

It looks like it'll be a great film, so hopefully when it comes out, it'll blow us all away, and Kirk's age will just be a minor flaw. I' with Xaios though, I really can't wait to hear some dialogue from Pine, that'll be the real kicker. 

Also:


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 16, 2008)

Is it just me or does it all look a bit too shiny and clean, and the cast all looks so baby faced, like a room full of annoying Wesley Crushers.

EDIT: Well, maybe it's just the look of Kirk and Spock that I'm not digging...


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 16, 2008)

I love this pic. I love the look on the face of Scotty, he has James Doohan's pissed/puzzled look nailed 



Zepp88 said:


> Is it just me or does it all look a bit too shiny and clean



I see your point, it looks very "X-men"


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 17, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> I love the look on the face of Scotty, he has James Doohan's pissed/puzzled look nailed



I know, he's absolute spot-on. Kinda worried that they'd make Scotty more of a jovial comedy relief character, like he became in the films, but the expression on Pegg's face set my mind at ease.

For comparison, pure badass TOS Scotty:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2008)

I think the way they look might have more to do with todays film, lenses, cameras, etc. than anything.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2008)

This is looking increasingly like one of those films that is going to be completely amazing or amazingly horrible 

As for everything looking shiny / new it IS a brand new ship after all 

The crew does sort of look like Star Trek: The OC Generation...


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not digging Kirk but the rest of the cast looks spot on, I don't think they could have found a better person to play Scotty and Spock. Every time I look at Sulu though I can't help but wonder if hes going to break out some white castle burgers or not.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, I also want to see how Chris Pine holds up against a Gorn...

*crosses fingers*PLEASE LET THAT BE IN THE MOVIE!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's a tiny taster of Simon Pegg doing Scotty:


----------



## kristallin (Oct 17, 2008)

All I can say is: Uhura


----------



## Xaios (Oct 17, 2008)

I love Simon Pegg to death, but getting a british person to play a canadian person playing a scottsman is a risky proposition. Here's hoping it pays off.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Here's a tiny taster of Simon Pegg doing Scotty:



wtf?!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 17, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf?!


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 17, 2008)

Simon Pegg = awesome


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 17, 2008)

That wasn't even funny, it was just... odd.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 18, 2008)

Simon Pegg is pure win through and through.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 18, 2008)

The choices for Checkov and Sulu are not encouraging...I guess we'll see how the acting is.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 18, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> That wasn't even funny, it was just... odd.



Dude, that was hilarious  It's pure, dry british humour.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 18, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Dude, that was hilarious  It's pure, dry british humour.



I really don't get Simon Pegg at all. I think he's horribly overrated. I much prefer Monty Python or any of the regulars from Never Mind The Buzzcocks, Mock The Week or QI. 

In fact, Jonathan Woss was the most entertaining thing in that clip by a long shot.


----------

